# Could This Video Card Play Rct3 ?



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

I so want rollercoaster tycoon 3 to work so would this video card play rct3 nicly:256MB nVIDIA Geforce 6150LE GPU Graphics.
  please help me i'm not good at choosing i need somone with some good knoledge to help me out thank you!


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok if you dont what game it is, is the 256MB nVIDIA Geforce 6150LE GPU Graphics a decent video card for 2004 games?


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 26, 2006)

Not really, it's a pretty bad card. Isnt the 6150 an onboard card? Either way, it's  one of the cheapest cards in the nvidia 6 series.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok how about this card 256MB ATI Radeon X200 Express Graphics will this play it well from a scale of 1 to 10 what do you think about this card please !


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

Please help me


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 26, 2006)

these aren't cards these are integrated chipsets and no i highly doubt onboard video will play rct3 if it does it will get extremely laggy

and that uses 256 MBs of your system memory so its not exactly a "256 mb card"...i assume you're looking for a new motherboard?


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok look people tell me if this pc wil run the game heres the specs:
Intel Pentium D 805 Dual Core Processor

2.66GHz, 800MHz FSB

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition

512MB DDR RAM

80GB Hard Disk Drive

Dual Layer DVD ReWriter Drive

256MB ATI Radeon X200 Express Graphics

9-In-1 Media Card Reader

7 USB Connections

17" Xerox Flat Panel Monitor


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

Heres a full detail spec:

Processor Type Intel Pentium D Processor 805 Dual Core  
Clock-Speed 2.66GHz  
Front Side BUS 800MHz  
Operating-System Windows XP Home Edition  
RAM Memory 512 mb 
Hard Disk Capacity 80 Gb 
Optical Drive 1 DVD writer Double Layer  
Plug In Removable Hard Drive No 
Built-in Digital TV Tuner No 
Remote Control No 
802.11g Wireless Network Ready No 
Graphics Memory 256mb mb 
Graphics Description ATI Radeon X200 Express  
Sound Card High Definition Audio 7.1  
Soundcard included No 
Speakers Included No 
Media Card Reader 9-In-1  
Built-In HP Docking Station No 
No of USB connections 7  
No of PCI Slots 4  
No. of Firewire Connections 2  
Keyboard Yes 
Wireless Keyboard and Mouse No 
Mouse Yes 
Weight 12.8 kg 
Height 182 mm 
Width 420 mm 
Depth 390 mm 
Network LAN 10/100 BT Network

what do you think?


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 thats the pc


----------



## K3rupt (Aug 26, 2006)

Whats your Budget


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 26, 2006)

Well my dad said 400-460 he might be able to push a bit more tho


----------



## mrbagrat (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, are you cool with building it? Just say yes and I'll configure one that will destroy the one you are planning on.


----------



## fade2green514 (Aug 26, 2006)

mrbagrat said:


> Yeah, are you cool with building it? Just say yes and I'll configure one that will destroy the one you are planning on.



yea lol any of us would be happy to... only problem is that 17" LCD's cost probably $150 for a decent one....
so then the budget is probably actually around $200-260 after monitor keyboard and mouse and speakers and w/e else u get with it...

but yea, for a budget gaming pc you'll probably just want an athlon 64... w/ cheap mobo... 1gb memory... cheap case, cheap dvd burner, cheap w/e else lol...
and then a decent video card, for rct3 you shouldn't need much, but i wouldnt go with an x200 haha... id go with an x1300 over that... and thats not even a good gaming card.
give us $550 before the monitor + peripherals (essentially $350 for the box) and you should be able to play rct3 just fine.


----------



## magicman (Aug 26, 2006)

Can I remind you, jonny-chip, that this is a forum and not a chat room. If you don't receive a reply within ten minutes, that's not the time to post again. Only when you don't receive a reply in 1-2 days should you consider bumping the thread or double posting. THere's an edit button to add information to your existing posts.

Thanks.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 27, 2006)

Dudes i cant build pc lol just tell me a simple good price for a good pc for rct3 thankyou!


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 28, 2006)

well if you don't build it yourself...you won't get anything that can play rct3 for that price the game needs hardware T&L to run and onboard video does not support that.


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 28, 2006)

my PC can play RCT... except for my video card... my puter can play sims 2...
games like RCT, and Sims 2, aren't very GPU intensive...


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Aug 28, 2006)

Buy that system and get a GeForce 6600LE,very cheap card,part of the 6 series,and it'll run your game.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Yea, i would recommend getting a cheaper computer and buyinga 6600 for $60.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you yeh but what model pc shall i get cheers and what you mean by 6600 ?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Aug 28, 2006)

I meant the nVidia geforce 6600.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm ok if i got a $500 pc then buy a nvidia graphics card will i be ok then or would i need a good prossecor ??????????????????????????


----------



## Lanther (Aug 28, 2006)

I dont see why that system wouldn't run that game the specs for the game arent really that high.   256 megs of RAM 64mb video with T&L is all on the recommended side


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll sell you a computer that would play the game easily...


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Aug 28, 2006)

The GeForce 6600GT or LE or w/e model is an nvidia card,part of the 6 series,its insanely cheap and should run that game and any other game that doesn't require some of the newer series of graphic cards.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmm now who to beileve the person who said that pc should be ok (look at previous posts to find the link to the pc) or the person who said just get the geforce 6600 i need one answer oh yeh how much are geforce 6600? and would the pc i'm after at least play rct3 ok .


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 29, 2006)

how about this pc then......
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/product/seo/742712


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Aug 29, 2006)

That one should do fine,just buy a new graphic card is all,that one has 64mb integrated,so its garbage graphics,,the GeForce 6600LE/GT go for like 70-100 dollars i believe.I'm selling mine for 50 

EDIT:Wait,it doesnt say if it has an expansion slot for graphics.


----------



## JSquier (Aug 29, 2006)

I say go with that computer (the original one u mentioned) and do as said, add something like a 6600GT card if there is an extra slot. You might need to contact the manufacture to see if there is either a pci-e or AGP slot available that you could add a new video card. 6600GT should play most every current game atleast at low detail if nothing else.


----------



## fade2green514 (Aug 29, 2006)

its only roller coaster tycoon 3. not many cards wont play the game... just not all of them will run it at highest qualities and resolutions and so on and so forth.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmmm i have look at the geforce but one problem here my dad will be like we didnt just buy the pc for rct3  darnet but i will trick him so is the orignal pc ok for normal thing like internet will it run nice and smooth. and one more question will that pc play age of empirers 3 if it does yippie!!!!!


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 31, 2006)

Please could i just get the answers please were gonna get a new desktop in 2 days !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 31, 2006)

Well both computers you showed does not seen to have a AGP slot, only PCI, they only have onboard video, So if you want to upgrade your video your stuck with using a PCI video card, look for one even if it has onboard video that atleast has a AGP slot!


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 31, 2006)

your question has been answered numerous times already...if it plays rct3 i will be amazed and age of empires 3?? probably won't even install


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 1, 2006)

arrghhhhh i have to find and look for desktops then?? any peoplle know any good desktops which are to expensive?


----------



## colin2238 (Sep 1, 2006)

The PC u showed is a desktop and it has to have atleast a AGP or PCI-express slot.  If so then its upgradeable in some way.   But it seems your strapped for cash and to upgrade to atleast a minimum requirement card your looking at 70-100 bucks


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok i see what you coming from but what do all yo people think this pc:
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...&sku=343053&fm=0&sm=0&tm=undefined&tabIndex=1
does it have agp slot cause if so then i wana buy the readon 9550 is this an ok graphic card for rct3 and also i might be able to expand my budget by saying to my parents i dont want the ps3 so i have around £400 to spend on upgrading what do you think guys good  : D ????


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 1, 2006)

It doesn't specify what it has,if it even has an agp or pci-e slot.


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 1, 2006)

you're willing to give up a ps3 to play rollercoaster tycoon 3? im assuming you never played the game before? 

here ya go...

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...0&tm=undefined&sku=857855&category_oid=-27735

that will be more than enough to play rct3 and aoe3


----------



## Dr Studly (Sep 1, 2006)

everyone keeps telling him (get this video card, get that video card)
the video card isn't NEARLY as crucial to RCT3, AOE3 as the processor is...


----------



## JSquier (Sep 1, 2006)

Encore4More said:


> everyone keeps telling him (get this video card, get that video card)
> the video card isn't NEARLY as crucial to RCT3, AOE3 as the processor is...



What about the processor? The processor would be just fine for RCT3, what's the problem? I'm sure it would run AOE3 also with the right memory (and video card) or course


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh wow ty so much for providing thst link i go and show my parents now i can play rct3 and get the ps3 LOL ok ty guys you sure that pc will play rcts 3 nicly???? before i leave ??


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 2, 2006)

hay good price pc for those specs hay !


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 2, 2006)

actually the video card is very crucial for aoe3 maybe not so much rct3 but it does need to be fairly decent there's alot going on onscreen in that game at a single given time


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 3, 2006)

Ohhhhh ok does the pc have AGP SLOT ?? WHICH I can buy a new card/


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 4, 2006)

Well???


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 4, 2006)

maddhatter ??? i saw you in my other thread poor (poor irwin )  where are you ?!?


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 4, 2006)

it will have an AGP slot or a pci express slot...hopefully pci express but there's no telling it doesn't exactly specify this on that site


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 4, 2006)

OOh ok cheers and one more thing is that video card ok for rct3 ???? 

R.I.P steve irwin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 5, 2006)

????


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 5, 2006)

?????


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 5, 2006)

yes its fine for rct3


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 5, 2006)

And where is indiana ?? oh and one more question whats the geforce 6600l like ?


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 6, 2006)

????


----------



## DigitalMicron (Sep 6, 2006)

Bro that 6150LE is a turbo Cache card right???  If thats the case u shouldn't buy that just because those card barely run anything let alone games.  And the ATi X200 doesn't have support for OpenGL.  Yeah I know this because me and a friend were trying out his new computer with an onboard X200 chip and we kept getting OpenGL errors when trying to install doom III on his computer.  

If I were you I would go out and get something like a 7600GT or something of that calibure.  BTW how much do you have to spend on this card.  You might even because able to fine a 9800pro or an x8 series ATI card for pretty cheap.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 6, 2006)

Well dude you dont seem sure until you get the deffinet answer until you do get the right one i will take you word by word and plus doom 3 is better graphics than rct3 but thanks anyway i might just have look  on prices for now tho i just playing microsoft simulator 2004 on my old laptop somethign to do !


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 6, 2006)

Please can i get an for sure accurate conclusion before my dad buys the right pc not the best the right cheers madhatter that pc be brillant for flight sim 2004 ??? just out of intrest


----------



## JSquier (Sep 6, 2006)

I've never seen someone bump his thread so much over and over again. Chill out man, people don't have to help you, they are trying to be nice. 

As I said, contact the manufacture and find out if the computers have an open AGP or PCI-E slot avail.


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok could i do by internet? through there site hay would those computer specs provided by maddhatter work good for flight sim 2004


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 7, 2006)

would those specs (The link provided by maddhatter in previous pages) play flight sim 2004 nicely cheers . cuz my 3 favourite games a re flight sim,rct3 and age of empirers 3. i just love sims and stratergy games!!!


----------



## Lamilia (Sep 7, 2006)

jonny-chip said:


> Dudes i cant build pc lol just tell me a simple good price for a good pc for rct3 thankyou!



I knew how to build a pc when I was 12 just google how to build a pc its quite simple and can save you some money.


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 8, 2006)

i cant  build and i wont build a pc so you still haevnt answered my question


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 9, 2006)

???


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 9, 2006)

why is this still going on,didnt we answer your initial question?

Anyway,Just find a number you can call or send an email to contact them.

The computer maddhatter posted would be great for those 2 games.

Stop bumping threads like 50 times.

And now i hope you dont have any more questions.


----------



## JSquier (Sep 9, 2006)

I think he wants us to get him a computer that meets the requirements for $400. I don't think it's possible for that price. He won't give up.


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 9, 2006)

Rct3 is nothing very special,flight simulator will work fine if he tunes down the graphics.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 9, 2006)

Iluvpenguins said:


> Rct3 is nothing very special,flight simulator will work fine if he tunes down the graphics.




Flight simpulater is quite heavy on the CPU tough..   that is.. if you put air traffic etc to realistic ofcourse


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 9, 2006)

HMmm i'm not gonna quite until its all answered and done with k and cheers archangel i think maddhatter done well providing me that link i will be getting that pc soon now and cpu is that a proseccor ? not sure could you tell us cheers!!!


----------



## Archangel (Sep 9, 2006)

CPU stands for Centrap Porcession UNit,.  so the thing that basicly runs the pc,   and yes, thats the processor


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 10, 2006)

HMmm can i buy a new processor anyone and which one shall i buy, dont give me a super duper one  just a better one thanx  a link would be gratefull for uk.


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 10, 2006)

the processor in that link for that pc i sent is just fine...its the same one i have and i've had no problems with it...i run fear and aoe3 and flight simulator all fine (not saying you can run fear and flight sim fine because i have a much better graphics card) but point is the processor does not need to be upgraded


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 10, 2006)

I have that processor too,its a very good processor and i've read that its a very good overclocker too.


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmmm ok thanks alot maddhatter  hay iluvpenguins why didn't you tell me that   ok then thats really really good cuz the first laptop we got were a ibm with that red dot mouse thing then we got the one i'm on now a packardbell easynote LOL i know but this is our first tower pc cant wait and maddhatter i told my parents to get it so hopefully they will they better anyway we getting it in one week !!!!!! so yippy  i started to get sick of this laptop freezing on flight sim it likes freezes for 2 minutes then goes back to normal funny hay.


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 12, 2006)

?


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 13, 2006)

????


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 13, 2006)

What now?I dont see a question unanswered.


----------



## JSquier (Sep 13, 2006)

Attention whore?!?!?


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 14, 2006)

i went on the flight sim website and they say my vid card is pants !! whys that tho ?


----------



## Archangel (Sep 14, 2006)

what do you mean?  and what grafic's card do you have atm?


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh sorry not the one i got now the sis lol i gave them a link to my pc which i gave u in earlier posts the one with the nvidia gefore 6100l in it so what do they mean and what should i do ? thanks


----------



## Archangel (Sep 14, 2006)

well..   I think they mean that your grafic's card suck's..  literairy translated.
and yes..  the 6100l will not be a very good gaming card,  altough, im pretty sure it will run MS FS2004 jsut fine ( not on very high settings tough )


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm hay archangel go to the fs2004.com website and go to gallery look at those fine pics of fs2004, beneath those pic (when you click the pic that is)
it says about the video cards they have well most do anyway. Say whether they are very expensive or quite cheap cheers that would be very very greatful from me  i mostly notice they use the ati readon 5600-9800 seris hmm what r they like?


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 14, 2006)

5600 series is crap if there is even such a card by ATI,the radeon 9800 used to be a very good card,today its a little below average but still runs some newer games at low medium settings.


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 14, 2006)

Well i went on fs2004 forum and they say i should buy a bfg fusion geforce 7600gt which i am now what do you guys think about that ???


----------



## Archangel (Sep 14, 2006)

the 7600GT is a good card,   for the price..  and it should run FS2004 easely


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 14, 2006)

Good bugdet card,its at a nice price and offers very nice performance.


----------



## jonny-chip (Sep 15, 2006)

OO sounds good i might just have to buy that one then for sure 
thanks guys.


----------

